# Twin Mtn Rally



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Don's got all my Rally photos and will be posting them with his....

but here's Sunday's Road Trip thru Wolfie's Playground (with Wolfwood, HootBob & katiesda)

Road Trip thru Wolfie's Playground

(click "View Pictures", then "View as Slideshow")


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Don's got all my Rally photos and will be posting them with his....
> 
> but here's Sunday's Road Trip thru Wolfie's Playground (with Wolfwood, HootBob & katiesda)
> 
> ...


 I wish we had joined that sight seeing trip it looks like you had a blast. Next time we are following the Wolf.

Darryl


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

Those are some really beautiful photos. Looks like that Nikon is working well for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow, Judi. Just spectacular photos! You are awesome!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Just spectacular photos! You are awesome!


Welllll, geeeeeeez, guys..... thanks.









(but just wait 'till I get this piece of mechancial genius figured out!!!!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great Pics Judi








Just awesome Judi


















Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Those were some great pictures!!!

Now I am really sorry I missed the rally!!!!

Gary


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Judy,

Your photos are unbelievably gorgeous. You even got Peggy to pose in a picture (actually 2), wow you are really good





















. I can't wait to see the others


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Judy,

The photos are beautiful! Oh the memories! DH proposed at Nestlenook Farms in Jackson NH! That was in the winter so everything was white but still so beautiful. I envy you all who get to enjoy these views regurally! Thanks for sharing!!!!

Steph


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Judy,
> 
> The photos are beautiful! Oh the memories! DH proposed at Nestlenook Farms in Jackson NH! That was in the winter so everything was white but still so beautiful. I envy you all who get to enjoy these views regurally! Thanks for sharing!!!!
> 
> Steph


Well then, you'll be pleased to know that the tour proceeded right through the center of Jackson and on past Nestenook and the covered bridges (Peg almost jumped out of the car to see THEM!!!) !


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh!! Now I really wish we could've come!!! We have a beautiful photo of the covered bridge in our family room. What a wonderful place!!!! Peg would've loved the trail on Nestlenook where they drive the sleigh sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Wolfie............scenery was breathtaking







Gotta love New England in the Fall.

Thanks for sharing,
Tami


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Picture look great.







I will be camping somewhere in the mtns next fall.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wolfie, what can I say that hasn't already been said. Those are great pictures, and I'm sure it's not all the camera, after all, someone still has to point it.

Tim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow. Just Wow. Makes me almost angry that I couldn't go. BUT I am happy that a bunch of the group did and I don't think that It could have been more beautiful from the looks of the photos.

After being pretty much all over the world and visiting many countrys, seeing so many different and interesting places, I can honestly say that there was no where else I would have rather been then in the White Mountains of NH. Your pictures Judi are wonderful. Just wonderful. Feels almost like I was there!

Eric


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah sorry you couldn't make it Eric
it was a great time with the whole gang and Judi is awesome
What a great lady

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for sharing such great pictures. Looks like some beautiful country.


----------

